
Recent Discussion on Unfairness in FLOSS Economics - ashitlerferad
https://www.harihareswara.net/sumana/2016/01/26/0
======
brudgers
Referenced Essay, _How I Stumbled on the Internet 's Biggest Blind Spot_:

[https://medium.com/@nayafia/how-i-stumbled-upon-the-
internet...](https://medium.com/@nayafia/how-i-stumbled-upon-the-internet-s-
biggest-blind-spot-b9aa23618c58#.rvkhtamho)

------
yuhong
From
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.sys.mac.announce/...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.sys.mac.announce/vTmp-
bIZGLs/M5I9Ia2YhGkJ) :

"Our previous policy of distributing system software via user groups and
electronic bulletin boards reached only a small percentage of our customer
base while _often discouraging traditional software resellers from stocking
and promoting_ new releases of system software."

I wonder why?

------
stegosaurus
'Unfairness' is an incorrect term and brings to mind whining.

It is inefficient.

It is sub-optimal, for the progress of humanity, that good, motivated
developers have to spend most of their time (or frankly, any time) on
capitalist nonsense.

Work on a supermarket checkout, feed a few people, make a few pounds.

Fix a big in the linux kernel, millions will use it, you get zero.

Totally and utterly bonkers.

